

Show HN: Sound of Text – Download audio from Google Translate - littimus
http://soundoftext.com

======
littimus
Albeit not very interesting, the code is on Github:

[https://github.com/ncpierson/Sound-of-
Text](https://github.com/ncpierson/Sound-of-Text)

I opted not to use JQuery or any Javascript library. Maybe that is interesting
to some.

------
notduncansmith
This is the same API (if one would like to call it that) that I used for
Hacker News Anchor: [http://hidden-bastion-5609.herokuapp.com](http://hidden-
bastion-5609.herokuapp.com)

